

Google gets a facelift - anigbrowl
http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_19158267

======
notatoad
John Wiley's presentation at UXWeek, which this article seems to be a summary
of, is available here: <http://uxweek.com/2011/videos/>

